# Injector cleaning



## Johnd.211 (Apr 17, 2012)

My wife had her 36k mile 2010 335d in for a service (oil change) and the service advisor recommended that she get the injectors cleaned. No particular fault showing, but it was suggested to be a good idea.

Has anybody had their injectors cleaned? Was there any event that necessitated this as far as you were concerned? I am just wondering what the $200 is supposed to do.

Regards,
John


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

Johnd.211 said:


> My wife had her 36k mile 2010 335d in for a service (oil change) and the service advisor recommended that she get the injectors cleaned. No particular fault showing, but it was suggested to be a good idea.
> 
> Has anybody had their injectors cleaned? Was there any event that necessitated this as far as you were concerned? I am just wondering what the $200 is supposed to do.
> 
> ...


Suspicious. Sounds like they just want income.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Complete bull****.

If you really want to, run some diesel additive thru the tank to clean up the fuel system, that's about it.


----------



## Johnd.211 (Apr 17, 2012)

*My thoughts also.*

The service was declined, but i thought I'd check to see if anybody else had encountered this.

Suspicious, definitely.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

As susal they saw a woman come in and tried to SCAM her out of monies. Never fails to amaze me that everywhere a woman goes with a car guys try to rip them apart with BS jobs!!!


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

Axel61 said:


> As susal they saw a woman come in and tried to SCAM her out of monies. Never fails to amaze me that everywhere a woman goes with a car guys try to rip them apart with BS jobs!!!


SERIOUSLY!!! 

They pull this **** with my girlfriend every time she takes her truck in for an oil change or a smog check... freakin' creeps.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Lubro Moly sells a product called "Diesel Purge". IIRC it's used like you would Techron.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I forget who makes it but there is a two part cleaning system for diesels just like gas cars. Pour one thing in the tank but another deal under the hood. I could not even imagine any same person doing it and especially at so low mileage. 

They try selling me on it for my truck every time I have the transmission fluid which falls in line with every other time I do the fuel filters. I always laugh at them and point out how notorious those engines are for injector problems and just how stupid it would be to waste money on that since the injectors still will fail over time.


----------



## diesel fan123 (Nov 25, 2011)

I use the Lubro-Moly diesel purge on the old clackers we have.

It can be put in the tank, but the best way (I do this) is to make a reservoir w/ fuel line. I just followed this guy's method:

http://dieselgiant.com/injectorcleaning.htm

Run the engine off of 100% purge fluid, two containers worth does the job.

However, looking under the hood of my 335d, trying to imagine where the fuel line is and how to get to it......probably not going to happen......

And would you expect that the dealer has a different method?

The ancient clackers we have DO coke up the ends of the nozzles, but these old mechanical injectors are very simple to rebuild and calibrate.
(I use this https://mercedessource.com/node/6016

My wife's 7.3L PowerStroke has electric/hydraulic injectors with 230k miles on them, I never have cleaned them or used any additives, just lots of quality fuel filtration.

But I think the 335d injectors are a completly different technology, and what constitutes "cleaning" might not be that which is used for the ancient technologies.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have one of those "purge kits" from the diesel giant website. Been sitting on my workbench for 3-4 years now. Keep saying I will try it out on the Mercedes.


----------

